# 8.2 axle bearings and seals



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Anyone have part numbers for new axle seals and bearings for a 69 HD 4 pinion differential. This rear has the seals located up inside the axle tubes, not at the end of the tubes and has the bearings pressed onto the axles by the flange. Thank you


----------



## Lemanster70 (Jul 24, 2016)

Don 't know if this helps but I know I got a full rebuild kit with bearings, seals, and shims from a company called Ratech. I think the kit was around $90 for my BOP 4 spyder heavy duty posi.


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Great,. Thank you


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Santo, your Pontiac 8.2 rear should have sealed axle bearings on its axles. RW507C is the bearing number. Timken or Fed Mogul brand would be best. Axle seals should be inboard, up in the axle tube. Have to look those up.

If for some reason, when you pull an axle, the axle has an external seal (outboard of e axle bearing) your late '69 Judge has tapered axle bearings. I've been watching for such a late '69 Pontiac A-body rear that came with tapered axle bearings for nealy two decades. Personally, I have yet to be convinced any late '69 Pontiac A-body's received tapered bearing axle housings & axles. If external seal, the tapered axle bearings are A9's & the external seals are National 712146's.


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Yes,. It does have the seals up inside the tubes a few inches inward from the flanges and it does have the sealed bearings. Thank you and let me know about the seal numbers.


----------



## REDMAN (Feb 18, 2015)

*Bearings and seals*

I bought my seals and bearings from fabcraft for my 69 8.2. They are located in texas and are american made. Cost was 90.00 shipped to the house within a couple days. I found them on ebay.


----------



## REDMAN (Feb 18, 2015)

*bearing kit*

The kit I purchased from fabcraft was part #RA6-0400-P and included bearings,seals,axle stays and axle retainer plate gaskets. Current price is 99.00 plus 16.00 for shipping. This kit is for gto and tempest.


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks. I'll check that out


----------

